# WPT Datei



## Kunze (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine WTP Datei öffnen.

Geht aber nicht.

Wie bekomme ich diese denn auf und mit welchem Programm. ;+ 

Danke schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe. :m #h


----------



## Pete (10. Januar 2004)

hier  kannst du dich über dateiendungen und die dazugehörigen programme informieren...aber was ist wtp??? is dort auch nicht verzeichnet...


----------



## Pete (10. Januar 2004)

Wireless Transaction Protocol  kenne ich, ist aber keine endung, ist ein protokollstandart bei drahtlosen netzverbindungen...


----------



## löti (10. Januar 2004)

was nun wtp oder wpt?


----------



## Kunze (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Hab mich verschreibt. :c  Sorry

WPT ist gemeint. #h


----------



## löti (10. Januar 2004)

laut meinen recherchen ist ein "waypoint" - file ... als hat mit einem gps zu tun ... ich kenne da eine software: den "OZIEXPLORER" 

... kann aber auch zufall sein, das es auch wpt heisst

ich kann dir anbieten, das du mir das file schickst, und ich teste mal, ob ich damit etwas anfangen kann


----------



## Kunze (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo löti!

Das ist nett.  :m

Schick mir mal deine e-Mailadresse per PN.  #h


----------



## Jirko (11. Januar 2004)

löti hat recht bernd, es sind waypointdatein für programme zur koordinatenbestimmung bzw. routenerstellung wie z.b. der schon von löti genannte oziexplorer oder halt auch gps-utility und und und.... #h

du müsstest doch aber solche programme auf deiner platte haben!? oder sind diese durch deinen crash vor kurzem verschwunden? wenn ja, kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen... büdde melden bei bedarf berndl :m #h


----------

